# EWCM 3x over a week?



## susannella (Dec 1, 2004)

I've had one infertile cycle so far PP, and I've been watching this second one with just cervical mucous. It was a great indicator last month, but this cycle, it's been very confusing!

I had EWCM last Friday, then again on Sunday, and now for the last two days. Anyone have any idea what's going on/ever experienced this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Honeybee'smama (Mar 26, 2005)

I am sure that there are more knowledgeable folks around here that could give more detailed/knowledgeable info. I would guess that your body was gearing up to o last week but did not for some reason (stress, flu whatever) and is getting ready to o. I had something similar happen a few cycles ago. I was sure that I oed at a certain time (even though I was not charting) but ewcm appeared about a week later and af was about a week late. Good luck


----------



## susannella (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for your input. My body's a mess right now cycle-wise, and I've never experienced anything like this. EWCM has always been a great indicator for me.


----------

